# Bios leak, H97 mb can OC right now?



## MartinNixon0422 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, here is the original Link

friend get invited to a special media meeting, and get a new custom bios which allow h97 mb do overclocking with the new intel Pentium AE cpu!!

Here is the link from the original post
H97M-G43: https://mega.co.nz/#!nBUlgLoZ!eeL-LNAwKmub3K4iXlP0Dz_Lw64YLF8T01uJyOhGNbw

H97 GUARD-PRO: https://mega.co.nz/#!GZMFlTSZ!I3q8_vDmeMuy3SEUfljwZzVEJRN2nKLN9SLC5m76JKg

H97 PC Mate: https://mega.co.nz/#!eElnGDbR!o-BPYf2cnKxulNj4kkFDKJq2c_kmVlzMTHejUSdNYHE

And I did dl it and upload to my dropbox!
(hope they will not delete the links)

h97m-g43
https://www.dropbox.com/s/86pi3ifaft8wqes/E7816IMS.TK1.zip
h97 guard-pro
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rafqfn3a8pz6654/E7923IMS.TK2.zip
h97 pc mate
https://www.dropbox.com/s/29cuntfqg0wyapa/E7850IMS.TK3.zip

just need to wait until the cpu announce!!!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2014)

MartinNixon0422 said:


> Well, I just found someone leak out the h97 new bios link on the other website
> original Link
> 
> look like his friend get invited to a special media meeting, and get a new custom bios which allow h97 mb do overclocking with the new intel Pentium AE cpu!!
> ...



Third DB link is broken.

What MoBo's are these for?

MSI G43
?
?


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Jun 13, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/29cuntfqg0wyapa/E7850IMS.TK3.zip

sorry, here is the link

the bios is for msi boards( h97m g43, h97 guard pro, h97 pc mate


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2014)

MartinNixon0422 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/29bananafqg0wyapa/E7850IMS.TK3.zip
> 
> sorry, here is the link
> 
> the bios is for msi boards( h97m g43, h97 guard pro, h97 pc mate



Ah, so they're all MSI, thanks!


----------



## Ethnography (Jun 13, 2014)

Current leakage happened H97 GUARD PRO, H97 PCMATE 2 species. 
This is only possible at the present time overclocking BIOS only H97. 

But, because it is not official BIOS, it can't be used with MFLASH in UEFI Bios.
Therefore, the following procedure is needed. 

Flashing guide:
1. make a bootable (to DOS mode) flash drive 
2. put "afude238.exe" and BIOS file (example: E7816IMS.TK1) in the same folder
3. boot to DOS
4. key in command: afude238 E7816IMS.TK1
5. when flashing process finish, shut down system and boot up again. (done)


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2014)

Now that this has been spammed on the internet a few times. Is this even legit, or are people uploading crappy files that have nothing to do with BIOS's?

It all feels and sounds rather dodgy if you ask me.

Waiting for someone to upload a screenshot to prove the BIOS is installed on a MoBo, as it stands a screenshot of CPU-Z on the CPU tab is not quite viable.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 13, 2014)

Gosh... 


RCoon said:


> Now that this has been spammed on the internet a few times. Is this even legit, or are people uploading crappy files that have nothing to do with BIOS's?
> 
> It all feels and sounds rather dodgy if you ask me.
> 
> Waiting for someone to upload a screenshot to prove the BIOS is installed on a MoBo, as it stands a screenshot of CPU-Z on the CPU tab is not quite viable.



Gosh chill out... disassemble it and look inside using AMI tools just as a normal smart person playing with bios.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Gosh...
> 
> 
> Gosh chill out... disassemble it and look inside using AMI tools just as a normal smart person playing with bios.



Sorry, I'm naturally pessimistic when someone signs up to a forum to post dropbox links. I trusted when Nixon posted it, but the new guy made me second guess this stuff.


----------



## Ethnography (Jun 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Sorry, I'm naturally pessimistic when someone signs up to a forum to post dropbox links. I trusted when Nixon posted it, but the new guy made me second guess this stuff.


I guess that you point out me. actually I used dropbox link and I'm freshman of this forum.
but I didn't sign-up for just this purpose;
I'm overwhelmed by you said.

anyway I'll trying to delete my link because I don't want make trouble and negative image of me.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> I guess that you point out me. actually I used dropbox link and I'm freshman of this forum.
> but I didn't sign-up for just this purpose;
> I'm overwhelmed by you said.
> 
> anyway I'll trying to delete my link because I don't want make trouble and negative image of me.



Don't take it personally. As a general rule, if you've been around a place for a long time, then somebody randomly signs up and starts posting unofficial links without any form of proof, you're going to want to be a little bit careful, right? It wasn't to attack you, you just have to be careful and safe when it comes to things like this.


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2014)

Ethnography said:


> I guess that you point out me. actually I used dropbox link and I'm freshman of this forum.
> but I didn't sign-up for just this purpose;
> I'm overwhelmed by you said.
> 
> anyway I'll trying to delete my link because I don't want make trouble and negative image of me.


----------



## Ethnography (Jun 13, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Don't take it personally. As a general rule, if you've been around a place for a long time, then somebody randomly signs up and starts posting unofficial links without any form of proof, you're going to want to be a little bit careful, right? It wasn't to attack you, you just have to be careful and safe when it comes to things like this.


yes, you are right. I understand. 
I should be careful. and I'll be more careful.
(I deleted my dropbox link, and I'd sucess deleting my thread)


Thanks


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2014)

yea ... no not flashing this crap god knows what it will do


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Jun 15, 2014)

A news update was just published by TPU. 
they probably have verified those files. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/202040/l...ersary-edition-oc-on-some-msi-h97-boards.html


----------



## hamidparniyan (Oct 4, 2014)

hi
I have a question 
Is h97gaming gigabyte motherboard 2666 RAM frequency in xmp mode support? 
Thanks


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 4, 2014)

hamidparniyan said:


> hi
> I have a question
> Is h97gaming gigabyte motherboard 2666 RAM frequency in xmp mode support?
> Thanks



youre asking wrong thread. MSI boards and you have gigabyte board.

And you dont need to ask forum, almost everything you can search internet.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4997#memory support list

memory support list from gigabyte site


----------



## koccko (Oct 22, 2014)

When i put the custom bios my keyboard doesen`t work...I cant do anything.Anyone have the same problem?
I followed all the steps and walked the bios but I have no keyboard or mouse.Help please


----------

